# Thunder 9 - 13 vs 10



## volusiaj (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I am looking for a CCW and I believe I have decided on the Thunder 9 (9mm is definately the ammo I want to use.) My question is this: it seems as though there are a number of names for variants of this particular weapon. I have seen 9 UC (ultra compact?), and TH9 (thunder 9?) among others. To complicate the issue, there are Pro variants and the same weapon seems to hold either 10 or 13 rounds.

I know that I prefer a thinner weapon so if the 10 rd variant is a single stack, I would prefer that model. Also, I like the stainless steel if possible. Can anyone help me understand what model it is that I am looking for? Thanks!

Here is a link that references both capacities:

http://www.gundirectory.com/more.asp?gid=20033&gun=Pistol

Jason


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

volusiaj said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking for a CCW and I believe I have decided on the Thunder 9 (9mm is definately the ammo I want to use.) My question is this: it seems as though there are a number of names for variants of this particular weapon. I have seen 9 UC (ultra compact?), and TH9 (thunder 9?) among others. To complicate the issue, there are Pro variants and the same weapon seems to hold either 10 or 13 rounds.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.
I'll try to answer some of your questions.
First the Thunder 9 UC is the compact version of the Bersa Thunder 9mm HiCapacity.
The older Thunder 9 had no accessory rail on the dust cover. This is true for the UC and Hi Capacity models.
This is the older 9UC








This is the older Thunder 9mm Hi Capacity









The Thunder 9mm HC Pros are as follows
Thunder 9 UC Pro









Thunder 9 Pro 









Standard Thunders had standard barrels and came with one magazine.
All Pro models come with match grade barrels and two magazines.

If you are looking for a slim 9mm for CCW consider the soon to come Bersa 9 BPCC
as seen below.








I believe it is an 8+1 single stack mag.

I know I will be looking at this when it comes out later this year.

Hope this helps.


----------



## volusiaj (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow ... Thanks Freedom1911. I believe that answers most of my questions but I do have one more. At the Bersa website it states that the 9 UC can hold 10 or 13 rounds. Why is that?


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Good question.
The answer is that some states like the Peoples Republic of Kalifornia have BS laws that limit the capacity of the magazines in the semi-autos sold there.
There are a few other states in the union that have the same lame rules.
The 13 round mags are for states that do not have those BS restrictions.


----------

